

Why I had it all wrong about Boston's high-tech scene - ynniv
http://news.cnet.com/8301-32973_3-57453321-296/why-i-had-it-all-wrong-about-bostons-high-tech-scene/

======
ynniv
Man those mods like changing titles. I called this "A Comparison of Boston and
Silicon Valley With More Depth", which I think is a better summary.

